# By Demand [July 2012]



## r4gs (Jun 2, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## ATULZGR8 (Jun 4, 2012)

WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW HAS LAUNCHED ON JUNE 1, YOU PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BUNDLED 64 BIT VERSION OF WINDOWS 8 CONSUMER PREVIEW IN THE JUNE EDITION OF DIGIT. SO IN THE JULY EDITION YOU MUST ADD WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW IN 32 BIT VERSION.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Spoiler






ATULZGR8 said:


> WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW HAS LAUNCHED ON JUNE 1, YOU PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BUNDLED 64 BIT VERSION OF WINDOWS 8 CONSUMER PREVIEW IN THE JUNE EDITION OF DIGIT. SO IN THE JULY EDITION YOU MUST ADD WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW IN 32 BIT VERSION.






You are violating forum rules.  You should use plaint text.


----------



## criztle (Jun 5, 2012)

plz digit do a review on belkin scren cast hdmi to wireless hdmi


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jun 6, 2012)

Please include following video on IIT Jee Pattern 
Math:-
Trignometry
Permutations and Combination 
Physics:-
Kinematics
Chemistry:-
Covalent Bond

Guys also include bollywood HD trailer with Hollywood trailer.

Video tutorial on Netbeans from Basic.
Thanks for including metaspoilt video in june DVD.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruby on Rails Tutorial Videos, and Hack5 videos can make into DVD.Also some light weight distros can make into DVD like DSL,Super Grub Disk etc.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 15, 2012)

+1 for Ruby on Rails Tutorial Videos.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

ATULZGR8 said:


> WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW HAS LAUNCHED ON JUNE 1, YOU PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY BUNDLED 64 BIT VERSION OF WINDOWS 8 CONSUMER PREVIEW IN THE JUNE EDITION OF DIGIT. SO IN THE JULY EDITION YOU MUST ADD WINDOWS 8 RELEASE PREVIEW IN 32 BIT VERSION.



Seriously dont think we need a 32 bit of the same OS. All processors are 64 bit compatible now and anyone willing to run Windows 8 surely has 2 GB of RAM.

Don't need it again to destroy HDD space IMO.


----------



## dabangg (Jun 15, 2012)

A Bugatti Veyron . Joking

Diablo 2 trial. Is it possible?


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2012)

Fast track to backtrack


----------



## arjunjha (Jun 18, 2012)

Please add KMPlayer 3.2 in your DVD content. 
It supports 3D and Wireless Display and all in one excellent media player for windows platform.

Thanks


----------



## raj1402 (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought June issue thinking its windows 8 release preview but I was sad to see it a consumer preview. so you must include win 8 release preview in July issue . also I would like to thank for including adobe master collection in June issue!!!


would like to compare various top 10 smart phones irrespective of os used I would like to see how Nokia 808 Samsung galaxy 3 performs.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 19, 2012)

Anish said:


> Fast track to backtrack



+1.. guys fast track to c and c++...


----------



## Anish (Jun 23, 2012)

ritvij said:


> +1.. guys fast track to c and c++...



Check this month's DVD, all previous fast track issues are given, you can find fast track to cpp


----------



## prds359 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it by any chance possible to add new released or hd video games to the dvd? I bought this month's digit & was hoping to get new video games but found "mario" n other childish stuff instead! I would prefer sports games in this month's dvd, may be fifa 2012 trial or something of this kind


----------



## r4gs (Jun 27, 2012)

We would love to bundle game demos on our DVD, but most publishers have switched to their own distribution services such as Origin, Steam and Games for Windows. Very few demos are actually available to distribute (AAA games).

If you guys find any demos, software, etc. that you want, post the links here and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

Please give away relatively old games this time... like the 2000-2004 era games....


----------



## r4gs (Jun 27, 2012)

You mean stuff like the original halo, half-life 2, etc.? (Maybe even Quake 3! )


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, things like that.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jun 27, 2012)

please upload the the july dvd content list and magzine preview


----------



## r4gs (Jun 27, 2012)

Working on it. Should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jun 27, 2012)

what is special in july dvd??Fasttrack to VFX and SFX


----------

